# openOffice et Tiger



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Open Office ne démarre plus sous Tiger. Je l'ai réinstallé, idem.
Quelqu'un a -t-il une idée ?
Albert


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2005)

Personne n'utilise ooo ?


----------



## phoebus21 (3 Mai 2005)

J'ai le même problème impossible de lancer open office, plus mon modem USB qui ne fonctionne plus et des applications qui se mettent à quitter inopinéement je commence à regretter d'avoir installer tiger!
Mais à part de redemarrer sur 10.3 avec un disque externe je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.


----------



## xavier25 (3 Mai 2005)

Il faut utiliser NeoOffice/J (basé sur openoffice)sur tiger disponible sur
http://www.planamesa.com/neojava/fr/download.php#install
Il est localisé en français et ne necessite plus x11 pour fonctionner car il est natif os X ! (jaguar à tiger donc) Que du tout bon !


----------



## albert13 (6 Mai 2005)

j'avais Panther et j'ai fait ma maj avec Tiger
à part les blem avec mes imprimantes epson

oui je sais c'est plus mieux une clean install mais pô le temps
le reste marche impec je commence à retrouver mes marques

je viens de découvrir un autre blem 
openoffice ne marche plus en revanche NeoOffice no blem ?

utilisateurs de openoffice et Tiger avez-vous les mêmes blems ?
je suis allé voir sur le site openoffice si yavai un patch ou une nouvlles màj mais rien :-((

ai-je manqué un train ?

merci


----------



## albert13 (6 Mai 2005)

en plus j'ai essayé de tout mettre in the poubelle ensuite j'ai tout ré-installé

et Walou, nada, rien il veut pas démarrer

sniff http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=3168799#


----------



## tatouille (6 Mai 2005)

essaye de lancer le bin part le teminal pour avoir le Trace/BPT trap
il doit y avoir une version de lib supérieure en compatibilité
je pense LibSystem ....


----------



## molgow (6 Mai 2005)

Les 3 messages ci-dessus proviennent d'une autre discussion fusionnée avec cette discussion originale. Le problème est le même : OpenOffice ne fonctionne pas sur Tiger.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2005)

xavier25 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut utiliser NeoOffice/J (basé sur openoffice)sur tiger disponible sur
> http://www.planamesa.com/neojava/fr/download.php#install
> Il est localisé en français et ne necessite plus x11 pour fonctionner car il est natif os X ! (jaguar à tiger donc) Que du tout bon !



Quelle différence entre NeoOffice et OpenOffice ?  Qu'entends-tu par "Il faut" ? NeoOffice permet de démarrer openOffice ?
Albert


----------



## flap (9 Mai 2005)

Moi aussi j'ai super peur d'installer Tiger. En fait j'ai même super peur. Donc je reste avec ma Panther un ptit moment, j'attends que Fink se mette à jour (hum...) et je laisse les autres se briser le crane. OUUUghhhh, mais j'avais envie de Tiger moi !!!


----------



## Avertin (9 Mai 2005)

Une version d'OOo 1.1.4 pour Tiger semble être disponible à l'adresse suivante.

http://ooo.lab-project.net/~ebachard/MacOSX/1.1.4/Tiger/fr/


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2005)

Avertin a dit:
			
		

> Une version d'OOo 1.1.4 pour Tiger semble être disponible à l'adresse suivante.
> 
> http://ooo.lab-project.net/~ebachard/MacOSX/1.1.4/Tiger/fr/



Cette version tourne impecable sur Tiger

Albert


----------



## olive851 (18 Mai 2005)

Désolé , mais j'ai chargé ton lien et il ne peut pas ê^tre installé sur mon mini?? il manque apparemment le module 17
olive


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Bonjour, 

Pas moyen d'installer OOo 1.1.3 sur Tiger, pas moyen non plus avec une version 1.1.4 trouvée ici 

http://ooo.lab-project.net/ ebachard/MacOSX/1.1.4/Tiger/fr/ 

J'ai le message suivant à l'installation 

Le programme ne peut pas être installé.... 
Le message indiqué pour l&#8217;index 17 est introuvable 

Si quelqu'un a une solution merci beaucoup car je ne peux  plus ouvrir aucun document... 

Bye


----------



## molgow (18 Mai 2005)

Je n'ai pas vu de solutions pour l'instant, mais je peux au moins te dire que tu n'est pas le seul !

_PS pour les modos de Mac OS X: vous pouvez me balancer ce sujet dans Unix si vous le voulez..._


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

J'ai trouvé le problème, il fallait insaller l'application X11. Je l'ai trouvé dans les installations optionnelles dans le DVD d'installation. Indispensable apparement pour beaucoup (toutes ?) d'applications libres. En tout cas pour Gimp aussi.


----------



## olive851 (18 Mai 2005)

Par contre neooffice marche impec   
olive


----------



## Sly73 (19 Mai 2005)

NeoOfficeJ est excellent (mieux qu'OpenOffice je trouve, enfin mieux intégré au Mac surtout) et marche très bien.


----------



## Kilian2 (19 Mai 2005)

Pour ceux qui ne sont pas des inconditionnels de l'open source et qui veulent une intégration à 100% (bon pour ça Neooffice est mieux de ooo) je vous propose iWork 0,5 il est superintégré (mème à automator) et aussi superfonctionelle et en plus pas trop cher, certe pas gratuit mis seulement 79 ¤ à vous de voir...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

je viens d'installer Néo également et c'est du pareil au même. Mais Néo importe les polices ce qui est vraiment bien car les polices de OOo sont vraiment limitées.

Néo va t'il suivre le développement de OOo 2 car avec cette version si c'est pas le cas ça ne supportera pas la compaison.

J'ai utilisé la béta d'openoffice 2.0 sous windows et l'amélioration est impressionnante.

Quelqu'un sait il si une mouture pour Mac est en projet ?


----------



## Thierry6 (22 Mai 2005)

a priori non
http://porting.openoffice.org/mac/


----------



## FjRond (30 Mai 2005)

lakota a dit:
			
		

> je viens d'installer Néo également et c'est du pareil au même. Mais Néo importe les polices ce qui est vraiment bien car les polices de OOo sont vraiment limitées.
> 
> Néo va t'il suivre le développement de OOo 2 car avec cette version si c'est pas le cas ça ne supportera pas la compaison.
> 
> ...


Désolé d'arriver un peu tard. Il existe une version OOo v1.9.105 qui est une bêta 2. Elle fonctionne très bien sur Tiger. On peut la télécharger sur cette page.


----------



## Xcalibur (24 Juin 2005)

Ma pierre à l'édifice :
Le lien d'OpenOffice 1.1.4 de la page une fonctionne très bien pour peu que l'on ai installé X11.
Par contre effectivement Neofficej est mieux intégré mais quelle lourdeur (Cocoa + Java bonjour les dégats).
Quant à iwork et son Page (que je possède est qui est rès bien) relève plus de la présentation que du traitement de texte.

++


----------



## FjRond (25 Juin 2005)

OOo 1.9.109 pour Tiger ici


----------



## MagicBerthy (26 Juin 2005)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> OOo 1.9.109 pour Tiger ici


Sur mon PowerBook sous Tiger, la 109 ne démarre pas alors que la 93 fonctionne parfaitement... Quelqu'un a une idée ? Faut-il faire un réglage quelconque ou bien initialisé une variable DISPLAY (chez moi fixée à 0:0).
Toute aide est la bienvenue ! La 93 est déjà excellente (surtout par rapport à la 1.3 et aux versions NeoOffice), alors je voudrais pouvoir profiter des évolutions ! http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3250837#

Merci.


----------



## FjRond (27 Juin 2005)

MagicBerthy a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon PowerBook sous Tiger, la 109 ne démarre pas alors que la 93 fonctionne parfaitement... Quelqu'un a une idée ? Faut-il faire un réglage quelconque ou bien initialisé une variable DISPLAY (chez moi fixée à 0:0).
> Toute aide est la bienvenue ! La 93 est déjà excellente (surtout par rapport à la 1.3 et aux versions NeoOffice), alors je voudrais pouvoir profiter des évolutions ! http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3250837#
> 
> Merci.


Bizarre, ça marche très bien sur mon iMac sous 10.4.1. Mais je n'ai pas de solution.


----------



## gregor.samsa (3 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir,

J'ai testé aujourd'hui la version 109 d'Openoffice et je suis assez bluffé. Par rapport à Neooffice, la réactivité est excellente, tout comme le temps de démarrage. Tout cela me paraît très prometteur pour la version finale de OOo 2.0. Bien sûr, les polices ne sont pas lissées et l'intégration à Mac OS X n'est pas géniale (inexistante même) mais à mon avis cette version offre plus d'avantages que d'inconvénients. Je vais donc probablement mettre un peu de côté Neooffice.

Vous confirmez ces bonnes impressions ?


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Juillet 2005)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui ne sont pas des inconditionnels de l'open source et qui veulent une intégration à 100% (bon pour ça Neooffice est mieux de ooo) je vous propose iWork 0,5 il est superintégré (mème à automator) et aussi superfonctionelle et en plus pas trop cher, certe pas gratuit mis seulement 79 ¤ à vous de voir...


 Je ne voit pas le rapport, forcement qu'iWork est mieux intègré, c'est fait par Apple, mais iWork ne possede pas de tableur, ne peut donc pas lire les fichiers excel il n'y a pas de bdd etc... ce n'est pour l'insatnt pas le même type de suite


----------

